# Kcs 4850



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Unfortunately I didn't have a camera today, but I saw Kansas City Southern ES44AC #4850 today second unit on the head of a BNSF coal train westbound from Gillette, WY. It is obviously a new engine, or newly painted...it just sparkled!

I searched for info on it, and this is all I could find:
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=4049312


----------

